# Zwölf Millionen Euro Schaden: Betrug mit 0190-Dialern kommt vor Gericht



## sascha (6 Juni 2011)

Was lange währt: Vor dem Landgericht Osnabrück müssen sich ab Dienstag die mutmaßlichen Drahtzieher des Massenbetrugs mit 0190-Dialern vor zehn Jahren verantworten.

Zwölf Millionen Euro Schaden: Betrug mit 0190-Dialern kommt vor Gericht: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Zwölf Millionen Euro Schaden: Betrug mit 0190-Dialern kommt vor Gericht*

Es steht zu befürchten, dass die Fleißarbeit der Osnabrücker letztlich nur eine Schönschriftübung bleibt...
Diese zeigt, was möglich gewesen wäre, wenn Staatsanwälte nicht so einen Schwachsinn erzählt hätten von wegen "Täter im Ausland, wie will man da ermitteln?". Ja, das ist die entscheidende Frage: WOLLTE man ermitteln??? Wenn man ermitteln WILL, weiß man auch, wie es gehen kann...
Was Osnabrück gemacht hat, war engagierte Ermittlungsarbeit, sicherlich, dazu sollte man andererseits als Ermittlungsbehörde fähig und willens sein - wenn man dazu zu faul ist, soll man Straßen kehren oder Regale abstauben! Eigentlich ist es ein Witz, dass man sich vor Osnabrück gerne verneigen würde... wenn man es bis zum Ende durchdenkt...

Ich sage eines ebenfalls ganz offen: Ich bedaure ZUTIEFST, dass die Osnabrücker nicht in einem Fall ermittelt haben, in dem es um einen Autodialer von CROSSKIRK ging. Eine mallorcinische Firma, oh weh, wie kann man da nur ermitteln? Da hätte man ja glatt die Geschäftsberichte der deutschen Aktiengesellschaft lesen müssen, die sich heute weiß wie Schnee im TecDAX wohlfühlt...

Hatte nicht der nominativ sittliche Rechtsanwalt einer großen und bekannten Erotikfirma in FLENSBURG von "einem Keller von Beweisen" gegen Crosskirk gesprochen? Wurde nicht Strafanzeige erstattet? Wer hat ermittelt und wie und warum ohne Ergebnis?  Was hat die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft in Landshut denn dazu zu sagen?

Der Umgang der deutschen (und europäischen!) Justiz mit den Dialern war ein einziges Fiasko, aber kein zufälliges Fiasko...
Ach ja:


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück wirft dem heute 41-jährigen W. aus  Florida (USA), dem 36-jährigen Angeklagten X. aus Kiev-Svyatoshinskiy  (Ukraine), dem jetzt 31-jährigen Angeklagten Y. aus Riga Latvia  (Lettland) und dem 32-jährigen Angeklagten Z. aus Höxter unter  anderem gewerbs- und bandenmäßigen Betrug vor.


W, X, Y und Z heißen meines Wissens R, D, B und J - und wir wissen, wo sie wohnen 

Ich hoffe, dass der Fall genau beobachtet wird und dass man hört, wie sich der Richter und die Angeklagten "einig werden"...


> Die sogenannten Autodialer, die sich zum Teil auch selbst wieder automatisch vom Rechner der Opfer löschten, waren vor zehn Jahren eine der größten Gefahren überhaupt für Internetsurfer. Der massenhafte Missbrauch von 0190-Nummern für die Abzocke rief schließlich auch Politik und Regulierer auf den Plan.


 Das habe ich anders erlebt. Man regulierte erst dann, als es nichts mehr zu regulieren gab. Obwohl die Wirkungsweise von Autodialern seit Jahren dokumentiert war, wurden gerade von einem großen deutschen Telefonunternehmen, dessen Rechtsabteilung profunde Kenntnisse sowohl über die Mechanismen als auch über die in der Rückschau orgiastisch anmutenden Feiern der "Branche" hatte, die Opfer dieser Betrüger unter Druck gesetzt, wurden "Anscheinsbeweise" herangezogen wider besseres Wissen, wurden "Schutzgelder" kassiert, um nicht den Telefonanschluß zu verlieren usw. usf. - und die Branche feierte sich und wurde von der Politik gefeiert und protegiert. 

Hat sich daran etwas geändert? Daran muß man zweifeln: Nur die Technik hat sich geändert, heute wird mit Apps abgezockt. Sonst ist alles wie gehabt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Zwölf Millionen Euro Schaden: Betrug mit 0190-Dialern kommt vor Gericht*

Drei Angeklagte gestehen Internet-Betrug | NDR.de - Regional - Niedersachsen - Osnabrück/Emsland


> Im Prozess um Internet-Betrug im großen Stil vor dem Osnabrücker Landgericht haben drei der vier Angeklagten am Dienstag die Vorwürfe eingeräumt.


Zur Belohnung gibt's Bewährungsstrafen, oder?
"Strafmaß: Freiheitsstrafe bis zu 10 Jahren"
Jaja, Herr Schmidt, soll ich lachen?

Man beachte beim Video die Iustitia im Hintergrund: Sie trägt keine Augenbinde. Da hätte Landshut sich 'was abschauen können 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xj5p11_betrug-mit-0190-dialern-vor-gericht_news


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Zwölf Millionen Euro Schaden: Betrug mit 0190-Dialern kommt vor Gericht*

In jenen lang vergangenen Tagen sollen gewisse Leute den deutschen Trafficmarkt aufgemischt haben. Das muß ein tolles Geschäft für alle gewesen sein, die deutschen traffic hatten. Tja. Und wer war das?

Der im ersten Osnabrücker Prozess verurteilte J*A* soll übrigens von seinem Partner R*C* auch betrogen worden sein. 

Das kann man alles öffentlich nachlesen, ebenso wie die Tatsache, dass damals _von diesen Leuten_ Crosskirkdialer eingesetzt wurden. Und zwar bestimmte Crosskirkdialer. Dazu gab es entsprechende Screenshots und darüber gab es Diskussionen mit J*A*. (siehe Anhang im nächsten posting)

Das war ein Thema in Deutschland, in UK und z.B. auch in Holland. In Holland führte das u.a. dazu, den - wie in Europa überall - eingeschlagenen Weg der "freiwilligen Regulierung" zu verlassen. In UK gab es polizeiliche Ermittlungen, die - so sieht es aus - an den Türen des FST e.V. geendet haben dürften. In Deutschland passierte nichts.

cui bono?


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Zwölf Millionen Euro Schaden: Betrug mit 0190-Dialern kommt vor Gericht*

Screenshot zu Beschwerden über einen "Autodialer" im Zusammenhang mit dem Trafficprogramm "sellyourexit" aus einem niederländischen Forum aus dem November 2002.

Diese 317. Borkumer Vorratsgesellschaft wurde in Berlin gegründet und dann...


> Der Sitz der Gesellschaft ist von Berlin nach Braunschweig verlegt (Amtsgericht  Braunschweig HRB 9332). Neuer Sitz: jetzt Braunschweig. Jetzt: Paymasol GmbH,  Leopoldstr. 38, 38100 Braunschweig.



Wo da das Ermittlungsproblem gewesen sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.
Warum durfte der smarte Amerikaner seiner Wege gehen und der smarte Braunschweiger weiterhin tun, was er nicht lassen konnte?


----------



## Reducal (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Zwölf Millionen Euro Schaden: Betrug mit 0190-Dialern kommt vor Gericht*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wo da das Ermittlungsproblem gewesen sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.
> Warum durfte ... der smarte Braunschweiger weiterhin tun, was er nicht lassen konnte?


Ein territoriales Problem, in einer Gegend weit vor unserer Zeit. :stumm:


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2011)

Da es keine Neuigkeiten gab, dürfte es noch keinen billigen Deal gegeben haben?


----------



## jupp11 (22 Juni 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Da es keine Neuigkeiten gab, dürfte es noch keinen billigen Deal gegeben haben?



Wie man es nimmt: http://www.mt-online.de/start/letzt...teraner_wegen_Computerbetrugs_verurteilt.html


> Osnabrück: Höxteraner wegen Computerbetrugs verurteilt
> 
> ... Am Mittwoch wurde nun ein 41 Jahre alter Mann aus den USA zu zwei Jahren Haft und zur Zahlung von 250.000 Euro verurteilt. Zwei mitangeklagte Programmierer aus Estland und der Ukraine wurden zu jeweils einem Jahr und drei Monaten Gefängnis, ein weiterer Mann aus Höxter wegen Beihilfe zu einem Jahr auf Bewährung verurteilt.
> ...


----------



## Devilfrank (23 Juni 2011)

Großartige 2% der Schadenssumme. Wow - ich bin beeindruckt.


Wo sind denn schon wieder meine Ironie-Tags hin?


----------



## jupp11 (23 Juni 2011)

http://www.noz.de/lokales/55098350/...ckte-mit-dialern-nutzer-auf-infizierte-seiten


> Die Plädoyers der Verteidiger der anderen drei Angeklagten fielen kurz aus,* denn schon frühzeitig hatte es eine Absprache mit der Staatsanwaltschaft gegeben:* Weil die Männer ein umfassendes Geständnis abgelegt hatten, forderte die Staatsanwaltschaft nur Bewährungsstrafen. Maßgeblich für die Strafzumessung für die beiden Programmierer war die Frage, ob sie Mittäter waren oder sich lediglich der Beihilfe schuldig gemacht haben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2011)

ist das eigentlich sinnvoll, um irgendwelche Statistiken zu machen?


> Im Fall x gab's Urteil A - Deutschland ist ein Rechtsstaat, hahaha?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2011)

eigentlich absurd: Hätte die StA in Osnabrück gar nix gemacht, wäre es billiger gekommen. Sind solche Urteile nicht Plädoyers für die Kultur des Wegschauens á la Hannover/Celle/...?


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2011)

Man kann jetzt behaupten, Betrug sei Betrug und der ist klar im StGB geregelt. Für Computerbetrug gilt das gleiche. Dabei kann ich immer wieder nur die Feststellung wiederholen, dass insbesondere die Möglichkeiten der Strafverfolgungsbehörden, deren Kenntnisstand und Ausstattung nicht selten nicht darauf ausgerichtet sind, um moderne Tatbestände zielführend und erfolgversprechend ausermitteln zu können. Die Strukturen der herkömmlichen, deutschen Behörden sind zumeist nicht dazu geeignet, dieser internationalen, organisierten Kriminalität im angemessenen Maße zu begegnen. Darüber hinaus bedarf es der Konkretisierung einzelner Straftatbestände unter Schaffung neuer Tatbestandsmerkmale sowie die zwingende Einrichtung schlagkräftiger Fachdienststellen mit zentraler Aufgabenzuweisung.

Wie das Verfahren in Osnabrück durchgezogen wurde, war nahezu vorbildlich unter den gegebenen Umständen. Zumal sie mir teils persönlich bekannt sind, haben die beteiligten Beamten meine uneingeschränkte Hochachtung angesichts der erbrachten Leistungen. An der Hartnäckigkeit und Professionalität, mit der die Osnabrücker StA und Polizei den Tätern das Handwerk legen konnten, sollten sich bundesweit nahezu alle anderen Strafverfolgungsbehörden mal ein Scheibchen abschneiden. Das war nicht normal!


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2011)

Dem stimme ich vollstens und allergernstens zu!


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich vollstens und allergernstens zu!


Und damit sind wir zwei nicht die einzigen, die das so sehen, wie du an anderer Stelle schon ausgebuddelt hattest





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Jörg Ziercke schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der informierte Beobachter fragt sich angesichts solcher Hymnen da aber schon, warum das BKA ziemlich schwach auf der Brust ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Der informierte Beobachter fragt sich angesichts solcher Hymnen da aber schon, warum das BKA ziemlich schwach auf der Brust ist.


ach, die haben das doch nur aus der Pressemeldung des FBI abgekupfert 


> “Addressing cybercrime requires international cooperation; and in this case, the FBI, collaborating with our international law enforcement and prosecution partners, has worked tirelessly to disrupt two significant cybercriminal networks.  Their efforts demonstrate that no matter the country, Internet criminals will be pursued, caught and prosecuted.”


http://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/2011/June/11-opa-820.html

"Die Bekämpfung von Computerkriminalität erfordert eine internationale Zusammenarbeit, und in diesem Fall hat das FBI, in Zusammenarbeit mit unseren Partnern in der internationalen Strafverfolgung, unermüdlich gearbeitet, um zwei bedeutende Netzwerke der Cyberkriminalität zu (zer)stören. Ihre Bemühungen zeigen, dass, egal in welchem Land, Internet-Kriminelle verfolgt, festgesetzt und belangt werden"


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juni 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *AW: Zwölf Millionen Euro Schaden: Betrug mit 0190-Dialern kommt vor Gericht*
> 
> In jenen lang vergangenen Tagen sollen gewisse Leute den deutschen Trafficmarkt aufgemischt haben. Das muß ein tolles Geschäft für alle gewesen sein, die deutschen traffic hatten. Tja. Und wer war das?
> 
> ...



tja.

http://www.noz.de/lokales/55098350/...ckte-mit-dialern-nutzer-auf-infizierte-seiten



> Ein 41-jähriger US-amerikanischer Geschäftsmann, zwei 36- und 31-jährige Programmierer aus der Ukraine und Lettland sowie ein 32-jähriger Deutscher standen vor Gericht, weil sie beschuldigt wurden, ab Juli 2002 an einem Computerbetrug durch den Einsatz von Autodialern beteiligt gewesen zu sein. Der Kopf der Bande war bereits in einem früheren Verfahren verurteilt worden. Doch wie war es um die Mitschuld der vier Männer bestellt? (...)
> Im Falle der Programmierer erkannte das Gericht auf einen „wesentlichen Tatbeitrag“. Das Ergebnis: Die beiden Männer wurden zu 15-monatigen Bewährungsstrafen verurteilt. Der Deutsche erhielt zwölf Monate. *Seine Aufgabe war es, Internetnutzer durch das Lenken von Internetströmen („Traffic“) auf „infizierte“ Seiten zu locken.*




*weiß jemand, wer das war und wie er das machte?*
*Infos bitte per PN.
*


----------

